# Herding classes in Oklahoma City?



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of someone that holds herding classes in or with in an hour of OKC/ Edmond area ?

I googled and found 2 place but emails/phone contact in not correct or disconnected.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I would love this info too. I don't know of any place near the metro. There is herding around Elk City and Ponca City.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I get so frustrated finding anything . I was excited moving here but it seems must do just agility training.
I will email the GSD club in OKC to see if they know otherwise I will ask a few feed stores if they know of someone.

otherwise I am getting some ducks and do the training myself! hahaha


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I found a lady in north OKC. Her name is Susan Abrams at Trio Farms. I am looking into getting my 2 GSD's started in herding. I don't know anything about herding or this lady but you can contact her and talk to her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can start by going to AKC.org [American Kennel Club] and do a search for herding trials in OK. You'll get a list of the trials, clinics, instinct test dates and herding clubs. We've been herding for close to a year and we love it!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are 2 herding instinct tests in Claremore, OK on Saturday March 31, in conjunction with the AKC all breed show. Ducks, sheep, cattle.

I'll be entering my 2 GSDs in the show, so I'll be there! I'm hoping I get the time to go watch the herding. I'd love to see how my girls would do, but all three of us are completely clueless... I'm pretty sure neither one of them has ever laid eyes on a sheep, a duck or a cow. Well, that's pretty sad!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh that is cool. Do you have a link to the information? One of my GSD's got in a little pin with some sheep and she went crazy. She loved it but she tried to nip the sheep. My other GSD hasn't tried it yet and I think he would be amazing at it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The akc.org website will have all the info- just go to the herding tab and select the state. It's a blast! You should definitely go. Don't worry, they won't let your dog injure the sheep


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread. 

I am thinking about doing the herding instinct tests at the Claremore show in 2 weeks with both my girls. We'll be there for conformation, so why not!

According to the Claremore Kennel Club website, you must pass two tests to get the AKC certificate? So I assume I would need to enter both girls for both tests (I can see the entry fees adding up...$$$)

Can some one tell me what to expect? I am so clueless. :help:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Look up Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs....Susanne Shelton should be able to give you some information on the testing...she is the breeder I purchased by bitch from 6 yrs ago....she is very knowledgeable and active in the breed. She has her own website and is on Facebook also.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You're correct- you must pass the instinct test twice to receive a certificate. The dog will be on a long lead and you and the trainer/judge will be in a pen with the sheep. What the judge is looking for is the dog's interest in the sheep and ability to move them around the pen. Your dog should have a good down or sit and recall, although most of that goes out the window the first time they're in with the sheep. It's a fairly wild, fast and furious experience and loads of fun. The dog should not attack the sheep but there's usually a lot of lunging, barking and excitement. The dog that goes in for the kill or ignores the sheep or is afraid of them will not pass. It's a blast!! It's the most amazing thing to see your dog do what comes naturally and well worth the time.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have visions of Sage barking like a maniac, and Carly not being interested unless the sheep have a jolly ball, LOL. 

It should be interesting!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How long is the dog in with the sheep? Is there a set amount of time?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is an article I found when researching what to expect. I don't know if this is accurate or not. Instincttest

What part of Oklahoma are you in Diane? I'm in SW OKC. I'm thinking about taking my boy to the test. 



dogfaeries said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread.
> 
> I am thinking about doing the herding instinct tests at the Claremore show in 2 weeks with both my girls. We'll be there for conformation, so why not!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's accurate. It's either 10 or 15 mins, I can't remember but you can look it up on the akc.org website. They have the entire rulebook available to download. You can do the test as many times as you want unless your dog attacks the sheep. A nip isn't considered an attack. It's a wild time!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is good to know. My girl gsd was in a pin with sheep once and she tried to nip the sheep so I figured she wouldn't pass a test. I looked on the AKC site and it said to get the certificate, the tests had to be under 2 different judges. I can't tell if the 2 tests at Claremore will have different judges or the same judge.



Stosh said:


> That's accurate. It's either 10 or 15 mins, I can't remember but you can look it up on the akc.org website. They have the entire rulebook available to download. You can do the test as many times as you want unless your dog attacks the sheep. A nip isn't considered an attack. It's a wild time!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It shows different judges each day- when you click on club info it shows all the details. An herding instinct test is different than a herding test. The instinct test is the one on lead in a pen for dog that has never been with sheep before. A herding test is for dogs who are at the beginning level and can move sheep under voice control by the handler. You have to move the sheep from one cone to another a few times.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to know! Lots of helpful information. I am going to try and go to the Claremore trials


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> Here is an article I found when researching what to expect. I don't know if this is accurate or not. Instincttest
> 
> What part of Oklahoma are you in Diane? I'm in SW OKC. I'm thinking about taking my boy to the test.


I'm in Moore 

You guys need to come to Claremore! 

We are going with 3 adult GSDs, 3 (barely) six month old GSD puppies, and 3 mini longhaired dachshunds. I hope I have enough time to go do the instinct test, LOL! 

I must admit, I'm scared witless. The thought of getting in the ring with a bunch of sheep and a GSD makes me nervous.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Try to relax and have fun! It's amazing to watch your dog when he/she sees the sheep for the first time and starts moving them. Even though Stosh was very excited he moved in natural relaxed way that I'd never seen before. They won't let your dog hurt the sheep so don't stress out about that


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm in Moore
> 
> You guys need to come to Claremore!
> 
> ...


Yes I hope to go, just to watch of course! I would like for Meika to do it just to keep her in a "working mode" frame of mind. 
I am preoccupied with Max's illness but should be able to sneak away.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Did anybody go?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's this weekend! 

I'll be up there, since both my girls are entered in conformation. I'm going to have to pass on entering them in the test though. Two dogs entered in two tests each was going to be another $200. I've got shows in Kansas next weekend, so I'm kinda broke. 

I am going to watch though. I have a friend who has at least one GSD that will go through the test, so that will be fun!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay! So we are going to do it! Both girls, lol. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Let me know! We went to our trial last weekend and Stosh went wild the first day and we flunked big time. He was good the 2nd run so we qualified that time. Not bad for our first time


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Going into this, I was anticipating Carly acting like a nut and trying to take out a sheep, and Sage barking her head off and running away... but.... this is how it went:


Carly qualified on both tests. Ya! That goofy girl got her herding instinct certificate. 

The first test she was a little timid (not ever having laid eyes on a sheep before), but was interested. She did get head-butted, lol. Poor Carly, she looked so confused. She did okay and the judge passed her.  

The second test, she couldn't wait to go in and see the sheep. She was much better and passed easily. It was so cool to see her move. 


Sage qualified on the first test, but failed the second one. 

She was timid as I expected. At first she seemed to think she was supposed to hang out with the sheep ("hey are you my new friends?"). But then she started barking at them ("hey you guys, DO something!") and then everyone got moving. She was a little distracted (she's somewhat of an airhead at times) but qualified.

The SECOND time, she had had considerable time to think about the whole thing, and decided taking out a sheep would be lots of fun. She got way too wound up, and at one point had a mouthful of wool which she spit out in one great big white puff. If nothing else, she is entertaining!. Anyway, she failed. The judge said don't give up on her, she just needs to learn to focus. I'll try her again.

And that was how I spent a hot day in a dusty barn in Claremore, Oklahoma.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Let me know! We went to our trial last weekend and Stosh went wild the first day and we flunked big time. He was good the 2nd run so we qualified that time. Not bad for our first time


And we had the opposite with Sage. Good the first time, and wanting to snack on a sheep the second time!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

There is another instinct test in Broken Arrow on June 9th and they will be having a clinic after the test also. Here is a link to the information. MASCUSA


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> There is another instinct test in Broken Arrow on June 9th and they will be having a clinic after the test also. Here is a link to the information. MASCUSA


Thanks for the info! I missed it because I was just having to much trouble recovering from the loss of my dog.
Now I have the new aussie so I really want to do this. Do you know what age limit? I'll have to look at the link when I get back home.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think 6 months, but I wouldn't swear to it!


----------



## bowiefam5 (Feb 14, 2015)

I just came upon this community page through my search for FB or email contacts in the Edmond/Jones area for GSD Clubs. I too would be interested in herding events. I have three GSD, 2 of which are instinct tested. I am also interested in any other rally/obedience classes as well as conformation handling classes. Appreciate any help as we have just moved to Jones from NH. thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You might want to contact the Four Corners Herding Association and ask them about herding. They have a FB page under FourCorners HerdingAssociation. Also, I would suggest getting ahold of Linda Holloway in Ponca City. She teaches herding, and is a herding judge. She has a FB page too (Linda J Holloway). She breeds lovely smooth collies and border collies, and of course titles them in herding. She was just named AKC Breeder of the Year in Herding. She knows her stuff.


----------

